# Teaser: APR - All In ONE - K04 Turbocharger Unit



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If you're in the market for a K04 turbocharger system this is the one to buy. Our unit is 100% plug and play with all your OEM hardware. 

Here are a few Highlights!

*APR K04 Turbocharger Unit*

-CNC Integrated Diverter Valve
--Direction of air flow keeps turbocharger spooled between shifts to limit turbo lag.
--Low maintenance. Less parts to leak. 
--Appears OEM. Less obvious the turbocharger is a modified unit.

-CNC Turbo Outlet Flange.
--High quality OEM appearance. 
--No welds or press fittings to come loose or break.
--Plenty of surface area to ensure no boost leaks occur at the turbo outlet hose. 
--Deletes Turbo Muffler for enhanced turbocharger spooling sound.

-Silicon Turbocharger Discharge Pipe
--Reinforced high quality silicon hose.

-Uses ALL OEM coolant and oil lines
--Looks completely OEM because it is! 
--No extra parts to purchase. 
--No custom parts to fail. 


Release Date, Pricing and Detailed Photos Coming Soon!


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

Is this newer (or different) than your current KO4 system? Also, FSI or TSI compatible?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

bwoodahl said:


> Is this newer (or different) than your current KO4 system?


 Modified version of our existing K04 turbocharger. 



> Also, FSI or TSI compatible?


Both


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Any performance modifications Arin ? Also, some pics of the outlet would be nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The compressor/turbine wheels are OEM. The turbo muffler is deleted which may help and spool may be aided by the relocation of the DV to the compressor housing, which directs directed airflow right at the compressor wheels keeping it spooled longer after letting off the throttle. Other than that, no modifications to the turbocharger unit.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The compressor/turbine wheels are OEM. *The turbo muffler is deleted[\B] which may help and spool may be aided by the relocation of the DV to the compressor housing, which directs directed airflow right at the compressor wheels keeping it spooled longer after letting off the throttle. Other than that, no modifications to the turbocharger unit.*


* I thought about doing something like that myself recently, but i found it too much hassle, especially since i already have a Neuspeed outlet that does just that "internally" without hacking up the unit itself...Can't really say i saw much of a difference. As for the DV re/relocation...i was under the impression VW removed it from there for reliability reasons anyway...Why did you guys decide to put it back in ??*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> As for the DV re/relocation...i was under the impression VW removed it from there for reliability reasons anyway...Why did you guys decide to put it back in ??


They didn't.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

that's fancy!


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Just checking, you can just swap out a k03 with stock injectors, fuel pump, etc with this k04? What kind of software would you have to run? 

I've got a buddy that may be very very interested in this


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

wazzap1101 said:


> Just checking, you can just swap out a k03 with stock injectors, fuel pump, ...?


I doubt that the OEM HPFP would work (you need the APR HPFP on their current KO4) .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

wazzap1101 said:


> Just checking, you can just swap out a k03 with stock injectors, fuel pump, etc with this k04? What kind of software would you have to run?
> 
> I've got a buddy that may be very very interested in this


We'll includ injectors, HPFP options and our software.


----------



## Aviry (Sep 19, 2008)

as i asked you in GOLFMKV:
will it put out better numbers then your "old" k04 kit? or we are talking about the same power figures (FSI)?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Aviry said:


> as i asked you in GOLFMKV:
> will it put out better numbers then your "old" k04 kit? or we are talking about the same power figures (FSI)?


I believe he said the core isn't modified, so this makes the same numbers.


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm just hoping that the FSI numbers will hang in there with the TSI numbers


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Compatibility options for B7 A4?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Aviry said:


> as i asked you in GOLFMKV:
> will it put out better numbers then your "old" k04 kit? or we are talking about the same power figures (FSI)?


The compressor wheel and turbine is not changed. Our initial testing/logging showed a slight increase in power on a TSI K04 vs the AWE TSI K04 but we believe that is purely due to testing in winter vs summer. Technically, this should make no more power over a normal K04. It's simply more compact, looks more OEM, and requires less external hardware parts as they are all installed directly on the turbo. (this means you can keep your noise pipe delete, or if your an A3, you no longer need to purchase an new throttle body pipe)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SDM said:


> I'm just hoping that the FSI numbers will hang in there with the TSI numbers


We've made a few changes to the K04 over the years which our beta testers have felt are rather impressive. This may or may not make it into production eventually. Fingers crossed!



J.Owen said:


> Compatibility options for B7 A4?


Incompatible.... the B7 A4 has our own hybrid K04 which features similar, DV mounted on Turbo, technology:

http://www.goapr.com/includes/img/products/turbo_long_20t_fsi_k04.jpg


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

Will you guys sell just the turbo??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

65dunebuggy said:


> Will you guys sell just the turbo??


We are currently taking into consideration all avenues.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently taking into consideration all avenues.


This has to be the most amazing reply ever.

GO APR!:thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

quick question. whats a turbo muffler? is it that little dongle hanging off the bottom?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TechnikSLR said:


> quick question. whats a turbo muffler? is it that little dongle hanging off the bottom?


On the one pictured above for the B7/B8 A4? Yes, its that cylinder hanging off the turbo. On the Transverse cars (GTI, A3, etc) it's pointed in a different direction.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> On the one pictured above for the B7/B8 A4? Yes, its that cylinder hanging off the turbo. On the Transverse cars (GTI, A3, etc) it's pointed in a different direction.


ok cool. what purpose does it serve aside from muffling turbo noise?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

TechnikSLR said:


> ok cool. what purpose does it serve aside from muffling turbo noise?


Restricting flow :laugh:


----------



## ArcticDSG06 (Apr 15, 2010)

This new kit requires a new engine for earlier A3 8P's? I see the following footnotes after clicking on the K04 kit on your homepage.

http://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_trans_20_tsi_k04.html

¹ New EA888 TSI/TFSI Engine.


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

compatible with different software?
Offer different injectors as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ArcticDSG06 said:


> This new kit requires a new engine for earlier A3 8P's? I see the following footnotes after clicking on the K04 kit on your homepage.
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_trans_20_tsi_k04.html
> 
> ¹ New EA888 TSI/TFSI Engine.


Currently only for the new engine. We are working on a new hose to fit this on the FSI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ssunnylee24 said:


> compatible with different software?


I don't see why not. 



> Offer different injectors as well?


No. There's no reason anyone should use any other injector with this turbo other than the Audi S3 injectors.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I don't see why not.
> 
> 
> 
> No. There's no reason anyone should use any other injector with this turbo other than the Audi S3 injectors.


Unless you're running Revo which uses RS4. But I guess you knew that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

bostonaudi1 said:


> Unless you're running Revo which uses RS4. But I guess you knew that.


Well, what I mean is no tuner should be using them either. 

They are only a little cheaper than the S3 injectors, but the s3 injectors are prefect for the 2.0T FSI engine at these power levels. They do not present a fueling limitation with a k04. The trade offs with an RS4 injector should only be used in a situation where it's an absolute must, such as a larger turbocharger system.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well, what I mean is no tuner should be using them either.
> 
> They are only a little cheaper than the S3 injectors, but the s3 injectors are prefect for the 2.0T FSI engine at these power levels. They do not present a fueling limitation with a k04. The trade offs with an RS4 injector should only be used in a situation where it's an absolute must, such as a larger turbocharger system.


:beer:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Well, what I mean is no tuner should be using them either.
> 
> They are only a little cheaper than the S3 injectors, but the s3 injectors are prefect for the 2.0T FSI engine at these power levels. They do not present a fueling limitation with a k04. The trade offs with an RS4 injector should only be used in a situation where it's an absolute must, such as a larger turbocharger system.


Well it depends.

I recently discovered the K04 CAN max out the S3 injectors.

So i guess you are talking about milder tunes,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Well it depends.
> 
> I recently discovered the K04 CAN max out the S3 injectors.
> 
> So i guess you are talking about milder tunes,


I've run my turbo at 100% WG duty cycle... Not maxing it out.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I've run my turbo at 100% WG duty cycle... Not maxing it out.


Well i must be doing something right then 

I do believe we have different engines you and me.

And btw it's maxing them at 70%...not 100 %


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Well i must be doing something right then
> 
> I do believe we have different engines you and me.
> 
> And btw it's maxing them at 70%...not 100 %


Hmm, sounds like you're doing something wrong actually. 

I did 100% WG Duty cycle, 80 bar on the high pressure system, 0 timing advance and I ran with a 7:1 AFR. Still not maxed out.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm, sounds like you're doing something wrong actually.
> 
> I did 100% WG Duty cycle, 80 bar on the high pressure system, 0 timing advance and I ran with a 7:1 AFR. Still not maxed out.


Maxing the injectors doesn't have to do with seeing how rich you can get the system Arin.

What boost is your K04 making with 100% WG ?

And what are your injector times ?

Maybe you need to get better software.

I recommend Revo. :thumbup:


----------



## NoTsipa (Feb 26, 2008)

> Well it depends.
> 
> I recently discovered the K04 CAN max out the S3 injectors


 proof , or just bla- bla- bla once again ?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

NoTsipa said:


> proof , or just bla- bla- bla once again ?


Yes proof.

Not just bla bla bla.


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

If I want to go K04 with my Revo tune, which K04 kit should I go with?
Should I build my own from discounted VW online websites?
I prefer to buy a kit so that way everything is included.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> What boost is your K04 making with 100% WG ?


My gauge only goes to 30 psi and I can peg it for quite some time before it will naturally taper.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> My gauge only goes to 30 psi and I can peg it for quite some time before it will naturally taper.


Well, i can tell you the K04 can reach 36 psi...

And once again, i know for a fact the K04 can max the S3 injectors.

What is now left is to see what it can do without the fueling restrictions. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Well, i can tell you the K04 can reach 36 psi...
> 
> And once again, i know for a fact the K04 can max the S3 injectors.
> 
> What is now left is to see what it can do without the fueling restrictions. :thumbup:


I still stand by my original statement. The S3 injectors are perfect for the S3 turbocharge system. You can run it as hard as you'd like and you're still not maxing them out. If you seem to have found a way to just tip the scale a bit further, and you've really maxed them out, I think it's safe to say you've maxed out many other components that should be upgraded too, such as the k04 turbocharger itself. I don't think the extra 5 hp would be worth the tradeoffs by running the other injectors to be completely honest. 

Once you switch to the others, you'll fully understand what I mean. Try it out. You'll wanna go back.


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

Does this K04 (or any K04) have OEM fitment to the stock down pipe? I really don't want to touch my EJ TBE, which is one of the few reasons why I don't want to go GT2871R.

Also (a general K04 question), how does the stock MK5 clutch handle the extra torque? Will the clutch burn up fast? What kind of clutch would be recommended with this turbo/kit?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I still stand by my original statement. The S3 injectors are perfect for the S3 turbocharge system. You can run it as hard as you'd like and you're still not maxing them out. If you seem to have found a way to just tip the scale a bit further, and you've really maxed them out, I think it's safe to say you've maxed out many other components that should be upgraded too, such as the k04 turbocharger itself. I don't think the extra 5 hp would be worth the tradeoffs by running the other injectors to be completely honest.
> 
> Once you switch to the others, you'll fully understand what I mean. Try it out. You'll wanna go back.


As i told you already, the injectors ARE maxed out.It's not just the turbo that is making the power.
And as you know its a vicious circle.Improving the efficiency of the engine improves the efficiency of
the turbo and so forth.It's the same thing you are doing when installing a free flow exhaust or an intake.You are helping the engine help the turbo and vice versa.

As for the injectors, we'll have to wait and see.Unless you wanna give me a Xmas present and
send me some APR injectors (the ones APR claims don't have issues like the RS4), the RS4 injectors are the only way to go since the car is already pushing itself above 130 bar.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I've run my turbo at 100% WG duty cycle... Not maxing it out.


Arin,

Do you recommend keeping the WG that comes with this kit? Which pros and cons do you see on changing it to a Forge's WG for example?


When are you planing to realize this kit for the 2.0T FSI engines.

In advance thank you very much!

Beto


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Arin,
> 
> Do you recommend keeping the WG that comes with this kit?


Yes, absolutely. Boost control, especially at boost onset, is expertly calibrated in our software by the engineers. Each turbo is reassembled and the wastegate is precisely dialed in with a dial indicator so each unit is exactly the same when it leaves our doors. If you change this setting, it will require a software recalibration to work correctly.




> Which pros and cons do you see on changing it to a Forge's WG for example?


*Pros:*

None

*Cons*

Would require a custom 1 off recalibration preformed with the car in the hands of a calibrator to function properly.




> When are you planing to realize this kit for the 2.0T FSI engines.


We in in the process of designing the hose for the kit now. Shouldn't be too long before the mandrel is created and new hoses are cast. At that point, it will be ready for sale.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, absolutely. Boost control, especially at boost onset, is expertly calibrated in our software by the engineers. Each turbo is reassembled and the wastegate is precisely dialed in with a dial indicator so each unit is exactly the same when it leaves our doors. If you change this setting, it will require a software recalibration to work correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all this answers! As always you're a nice guy looking to solve doubts, even from guys like me that aren't actually your Clients (yet)! 

Please let us know as soon as you know that this is going to be realized!

:thumbup::thumbup: for you!

Tegards,

Beto


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

broccliman said:


> Does this K04 (or any K04) have OEM fitment to the stock down pipe? I really don't want to touch my EJ TBE, which is one of the few reasons why I don't want to go GT2871R.


Sorry for missing this before. 

Yes, it fits the stock FSI downpipe and all aftermarket downpipes that fit the FSI engine. That includes your current setup. 



> Also (a general K04 question), how does the stock MK5 clutch handle the extra torque? Will the clutch burn up fast? What kind of clutch would be recommended with this turbo/kit?


We had a customer at APR that had 80k on his factory clutch (stage 2+ for most of the life of the car) and he went k04. He was still fine after getting the install and sold the car with the factory clutch about a year later. HOWEVER, I don't really think that's normal. I'd budget some sort of clutch upgrade being required down the road.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Update?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

GolfRS said:


> I recommend Revo. :thumbup:


:facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2006)

tdotA3mike said:


> :facepalm:


Agreed. Revo? Really? 

I love when people try to "max" out there setups in ways that shorten the life expectancy of their hardware. Over working a turbo will do wonders. I have a k04 and I realize it's limited. If I wanted slightly more I would upgrade. 

Arin, I think some people miss the point of apr's slightly less aggressive tunes. They don't see the point in long-term reliability. 

Not trying to start a war. Just stating the obvious.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed. Revo? Really?
> 
> I love when people try to "max" out there setups in ways that shorten the life expectancy of their hardware. Over working a turbo will do wonders. I have a k04 and I realize it's limited. If I wanted slightly more I would upgrade.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight.

In your expert view on things, running the motor with 150 bhp over what it was intended
ISN'T stressing it, but another 30 bhp IS ?? :banghead:

Man, from the first minute you tuned your engine to run with more power than it was intended
you are risking failure at any point.APR isn't gonna save it.Trust me.

Or maybe you thing that making 513 whp from a 2871R is "less stressful" than making 400 bhp from a K04 ? LOL.

I'm also stating the...obvious...

You can upgrade an engine and make it produce more power without stressing it.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently taking into consideration all avenues.


Any updates to this statement? I'm currently piecing together my own upgrade and would jump on the bare turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TypeR #126 said:


> Any updates to this statement? I'm currently piecing together my own upgrade and would jump on the bare turbo.


We have not decided yet. Final decision was going to be made prior to selling the kit. The hose casting company was a little backed up so it's delayed the launch.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Hey Arin, i had talked to you thru PMs about a week back, but when i went to reply to your question your in box was full.

i had initially asked you if you were going to put together a complete package to include FMIC & HPFP, and if i would be able to drive up to Berlin to see Raff to get the software as well.

Also asked if the same is being done to the Stg3 kit (as in new hoses.. ect)

Looking forward to seeing everything completed. APR is :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

hinshu said:


> Hey Arin, i had talked to you thru PMs about a week back, but when i went to reply to your question your in box was full.


Welcome to my world. Advertisers get BIG in boxes, but I have to empty it about once a week or it fills back up. 



> i had initially asked you if you were going to put together a complete package to include FMIC & HPFP, and if i would be able to drive up to Berlin to see Raff to get the software as well.


You'll be able to visit Ralf to get flashed. 

The packaged deals will include the HPFP or will not include the HPFP. The intercooler is separate.



> Also asked if the same is being done to the Stg3 kit (as in new hoses.. ect)


Stage 3 is totally different. no new hoses need to be created so the kit will remain the same. 



> Looking forward to seeing everything completed. APR is :thumbup:


Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

If you guys can bring this kit in, with S3 injectors, HPFP rebuild, and tuning for existing APR customers at or under $3000 I will start saving my pennies right now


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

@Arin

Thanks boss! look forward to seeing the completed kit.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

BUMP!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

hey Arin whats a ruff price figure this kit will coast for the FSI model


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

another bump for an update


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

bump for update...



..however i feel this wont be released till after the current sale


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Testing as we speak! Making sure everything works correctly and trying a little something new too. ;-)


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Testing as we speak! Making sure everything works correctly and trying a little something new too. ;-)


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Testing as we speak! Making sure everything works correctly and trying a little something new too. ;-)


finally some promising news! :thumbup:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Arin do you think this kit will be ready to purchase this summer for the FSI motors?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

RedLineRob said:


> Hey Arin do you think this kit will be ready to purchase this summer for the FSI motors?


Yes, should be sooner.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, should be sooner.


nice im definitely considering this kit i want to upgrade to K04 soon


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Testing as we speak! Making sure everything works correctly and trying a little something new too. ;-)


Just like the New FSi CF Intake...? Just sayin. I like APR and all but outside of software rarely do I take ANYTHING they say about product testing, readiness, or release dates with more than a grain of salt. It's all hot air and fluff until they are willing take my money and provide with a tracking number.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

hinshu said:


> any updates?


Taking photos this week. Should be out soon.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Taking photos this week. Should be out soon.


:thumbup::thumbup: It's going to be sick!


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd... 2 weeks later bump for pics/pricing/sales/free giveaways/and beer


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

ic:


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Taking photos this week. Should be out soon.


Hey Arin, chew a mint... your breath stinks from talking so much Sch1t


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

and ive decided to go a different route. Been too long of a wait just to change up hoses.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Anything?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It will be out tomorrow... Informing our dealers ASAP. Already updated the website. Prices there in the morning. 

All prayers answered: 
With injectors or without.
With HPFP or without.
With software or without. 

http://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_trans20t_k04.html


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It will be out tomorrow... Informing our dealers ASAP. Already updated the website. Prices there in the morning.
> 
> All prayers answered:
> With injectors or without.
> ...


Awesome! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It will be out tomorrow... Informing our dealers ASAP. Already updated the website. Prices there in the morning.
> 
> All prayers answered:
> With injectors or without.
> ...


HOLY CRAP!!! It's finally out, look forward to seeing pricing, but please tell me what "hose" in the kit was the reason for the hold up....:sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Banned 4 Life said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! It's finally out, look forward to seeing pricing, but please tell me what "hose" in the kit was the reason for the hold up....:sly:


We needed to cast a different hose for the FSI compared to the TSI. Then we needed to actually test it and make sure it fit. Part of the wait was waiting for the hose mandrel to be finished. Then part of the wait was waiting for the hose to come in. Then part of the wait was waiting on shop time to get it installed. Then part of the wait was driving it for a while to to make sure it was worked correctly. Then part of the wait was waiting to get more K04's since we sold EVERY FREAKING ONE IN THE WORLD so we could launch the kit and actually have some to give to customers right away lol. Then part of the wait was working on getting all of the marketing material ready, getting it in our systems, getting everyone educated on it and getting it on the web.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We needed to cast a different hose for the FSI compared to the TSI. Then we needed to actually test it and make sure it fit. Part of the wait was waiting for the hose mandrel to be finished. Then part of the wait was waiting for the hose to come in. Then part of the wait was waiting on shop time to get it installed. Then part of the wait was driving it for a while to to make sure it was worked correctly. Then part of the wait was waiting to get more K04's since we sold EVERY FREAKING ONE IN THE WORLD so we could launch the kit and actually have some to give to customers right away lol. Then part of the wait was working on getting all of the marketing material ready, getting it in our systems, getting everyone educated on it and getting it on the web.



LOL! That's really the behind the scenes! 

:thumbup::thumbup: To APR For being so dedicated and professional before launching a new product to the market! That's the way it should be!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Released!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...EW-2.0T-FSI-S3-Golf-R-K04-Turbocharger-System!


----------

